# Coring Bowls



## Bean_counter (Nov 18, 2019)

So I bought the Oneway coring base from @Courtland this past winter. I finally got around to buying the knives and a handle for it and decided to core this 13” Osage blank I got from the tornados in Dallas. I got 3 bowls from it but I think picked the absolute hardest wood I could to try it out. A little bit of a learning curve but I eventually got the hang of it. I need to make a jig to help me decide on the depth of the cut.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 9 | +Karma 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 18, 2019)

Remember to sharpen the bits at least on every 2nd use or so, makes a difference. If I get into it more I may try the carbide bits

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Nov 18, 2019)

TimR said:


> Remember to sharpen the bits at least on every 2nd use or so, makes a difference. If I get into it more I may try the carbide bits


Thanks Tim. The Osage really dulled them quick. On the larger core I had to sharpen it 2 times. You’re right it makes a huge difference


----------



## DKMD (Nov 18, 2019)

That’s cool! I guess if you didn’t have any round concrete blocks, the Osage was probably a good second choice.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 13


----------



## phinds (Nov 18, 2019)

Nice job. Very ambitious to start with something so hard. I would probably have gone out and cut down a pine tree.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 18, 2019)

Agreed on being an ambitious wood to core. My favorite would be fresh cut maple.
Box elder even easier to cut...


----------



## Bean_counter (Nov 18, 2019)

phinds said:


> Nice job. Very ambitious to start with something so hard. I would probably have gone out and cut down a pine tree.


Thanks. Didn’t want it to be my first but I had to get it cored before it cracked


----------



## Bean_counter (Nov 18, 2019)

TimR said:


> Agreed on being an ambitious wood to core. My favorite would be fresh cut maple.
> Box elder even easier to cut...


I have some cherry on the way I sure hope it’s easier lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 18, 2019)

Bean_counter said:


> I have some cherry on the way I sure hope it’s easier lol


Hope it’s not dry!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 18, 2019)

Looked like it was going to be a battle at first. Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 19, 2019)

That’s pretty cool,those should make some nice looking bowls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Nov 19, 2019)

DKMD said:


> That’s cool! I guess if you didn’t have any round concrete blocks, the Osage was probably a good second choice.



Are these his new forms for bowl blanks?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 19, 2019)

Michael, it's always nice to get more than one bowl from a blank, isn't it? When you cored the first bowl, did you break it out yourself, or did it break on it's own? It looks like a lot of area for it to break on it's own. 







The bowls are gonna look nice when done. Stain them brown now so you won't be disappointed later when they change color...... .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 19, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> The bowls are gonna look nice when done. Stain them brown now so you won't be disappointed later when they change color


Boy, howdy, ain't that the truth

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 19, 2019)

phinds said:


> Boy, howdy, ain't that the truth
> 
> View attachment 174250


Wow, that's a big difference. Seeing pictures side by side sure brings it home, doesn't it? How long did it take? .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Nov 19, 2019)

@Nubsnstubs 

I’d like to say that break was intentional but it wasn’t. That broke on its own. That was my first core ever and it scared the sheet out of me lol. 

It is awesome getting more than one bowl from a blanks especially since biggins are rare around here


----------



## phinds (Nov 19, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Wow, that's a big difference. Seeing pictures side by side sure brings it home, doesn't it? How long did it take? .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


The pics were taken 8 years apart. I think the brown was total a couple of years before that. Also, this piece was at no time in direct sunlight, only moderately weak indirect sunlight.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

